

The end of sleep? - rdudekul
http://aeon.co/magazine/psychology/jessa-gamble-life-without-sleep/

======
32bitkid
I have a hard time getting on the "sleep is a weakness" bandwagon. I adore
sleep, a love dreaming and have done some of my best "real" understanding
while in dream-states. If anything, I wish I could sleep more.

~~~
undersuit
It's not that I don't like sleep, I just wish it was a leisure activity, not a
necessity.

------
_almosnow
I have struggled for sleep since at least 10+ years. For me, personally,
sleeping is one of the activities that I enjoy the most on a given day. I
would never give up on that whole experience (dreaming, resting, etc...) for
nothing. If I could sleep more, I would definitely do it.

I can't comprehend why would people want to avoid sleeping. I can't think of
one legitimate reason to think of sleeping as a "waste of time". If trends
like this (or the one about slurping a glass of disgusting slime instead of
eating an actual meal) become mainstream, life will definitely suck even more.

~~~
ryandvm
What you actually enjoy are the aftereffects of sleeping. By definition,
nobody enjoys being unconscioue. Otherwise you'd really be looking forward to
death. Imagine the peace!

------
zzalpha
What I find most baffling about this article is the lack of acknowledgement
that scientists don't yet have a full picture of _why_ we sleep, nor is there
an understanding of the function of each sleep stage.

To claim we can somehow find a way to do without sleep, or to somehow optimize
it by focusing sleep on certain stages, when we don't even know why it's
required in the first place, seems like putting the cart way way past the
horse...

------
coldpie
If I could have a (semi-realistic) super power, it'd be never having to sleep.
Sleep is very important to me, I sleep for 7-9 hours every night, with almost
no exceptions. But if I could get those same health benefits, and no
downsides, with a 15-minute power nap, I'd take that pill every day. I'd love
to have an extra eight hours per day to learn, work, and play.

~~~
astral303
Perhaps that'd be possible mentally, but physically, your body needs time to
recover and repair all sorts of tissue damage. I don't know how you could take
a pill to speed that up. Rest is important.

------
vletmixutechre
Have we learned nothing from the X-Files?

